# Baby guinea pigs with scabs :(



## tammy123x (Dec 29, 2009)

_Hello, im new to this forum!
Im just wondering if anyone can help me as my 8 week old baby guinea pigs have scabs on their bodies :S.
I don't know what could have caused it or what it is?
Anyone please help?

Thankyou xx:thumbup:_


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

only things i can think of is either fighting, mites or a skin infection, either way i would get them checked over by a vet


----------

